# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  عندي الاسئله وعدكم الاجوبه؟!

## ورده محمديه

*


كيفكم انشاء الله بخير ..}

جبت هالاسئلة للاعضاء الصريحين طبعا و هده طريقة ذكية عسان نتعرف على بعضنا البعض 
يا نبدأ بالأسئله

اسئله شخصيه...

- من أنت؟ (عرفنا\عرفينا)بنفسك ؟
 عمرك؟وشنو هواياتك ؟
باقة ورد لمن تهديها؟ 
 باقة شوك لمن تهديها؟ 
 أسوأ خبر سمعته؟ 
 شخص لا ترفض له طلبا؟ 
 ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها؟ 
 من هو توأم روحك؟ 
ماهو أكثر شيء تخشاه؟ 
 ما الشيء الذي يشعرك بأكبرقدر من الإحراج؟ 
 نزار شاعر المرأة.. أنت شاعر من؟ 
 جريمة تتمنى أرتكابها؟ 
 شخص وعدك بشي مهم جدا ثم اخلف ماذا تقول له ؟


اسئله خاصه بنطاق المنتدى..
يلا جاوبو و ما نحب زعل من الاعضاء


 
العضو الا تتمنى تشوفه؟ 
العضو اللي تتمنى تتكلم معه ........ 
عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل).........
عضو تقوله (والله العظيم اشتقنالك)......... 
عضو تقوله الله يجزاك خير ويعطيك العافيه...
عضو تقوله الله يسهللك ....
عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى....
عضو اول ماشفته ماكنت تطيقه ويوم عرفته زين حبيته...... 
عضو طيب على نياته... 
عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند غالب الاعضاء...
عضو مثقف.....
عضومرح .... 
 عضو تبي تهديه هديه ايش هي الهديه ......... 
عضو تبي تهديه بيت شعر ايش هو بيت الشعر ...............
تستانس وايد لما تشوف اسم العضو / العضوة ... موجود بالمنتدى؟ 
 تحب ان تشارك بالمواضيع اللي يحطها العضو / العضوة ..... ؟ 
 تثق بالعضو / العضوة ......... وتعتبرهم مثال للسلوك الايجابي ؟ 
تحس ان العضو / العضوة ... عدوانيين بسلوكياتهـم ؟
تؤيد العضو / العضوة ....... في ردودهـم على المواضيع ؟ 
 تحتك كثيرا بالعضو / العضوة .......... ؟ 
 يهمني رأي العضو / العضوة ...... فيني؟ 
 العضو / العضوة ........ مصدر ازعاج لي وكثير المشاكل ؟ 
كلمة ااخيره توجها لجميع الاعضاء؟



ابغى تفاعل ياحلووووين 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

فكرة حلوة ورود... للفضايح

اسمحي لي اكون اول من يجيب..

بسم الله

اسئله شخصيه...

- من أنت؟ (عرفنا\عرفينا)بنفسك ؟
انسانة من هالبشر سميت نفسي مناجاة الصابرين..
عمرك؟وشنو هواياتك ؟
المراة لا تسأل عن عمرها... الهوايات احيانا الكتابة وحاليا التجمد امام الاخبار التي لا تسر..
باقة ورد لمن تهديها؟ 
لا اعلم في الواقع .. ولربما اهديتها لنفسي لا لانانية انما كوني لا اجد من يهديني..
باقة شوك لمن تهديها؟ 
للي اتمنى ربي ياخذهم عاجلا غير اجل
أسوأ خبر سمعته؟ 
قولي وردة احلى خبر.. اكو كثير سيئة.. 
شخص لا ترفض له طلبا؟ 
ماكو... كلمين الا ما يطلب شي ما ارعبه اناقش اول وتالي كيفي<< كبل كنت بسطر لش كمن شخص.. ولكني تنمرت في زمن الثورات
ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها؟ 
ارجع ادرس نفس الكلية ونفس الطالبات والاستاذات
من هو توأم روحك؟ 
ربما لم اجده
ماهو أكثر شيء تخشاه؟ 
اخشى اني امشي في طريق يغضب رب العباد
ما الشيء الذي يشعرك بأكبرقدر من الإحراج؟ 
هو حضرتي كله نحرجة حتى لو اني صح
نزار شاعر المرأة.. أنت شاعر من؟ 
ربما نفسي.. وربما الروحانية.. وربما العقيدة
جريمة تتمنى أرتكابها؟ 
افجر طغاة العالم ...ولو كان هذا اخر عمل اقوم به في حياتي
شخص وعدك بشي مهم جدا ثم اخلف ماذا تقول له ؟
كسرت قلبي .. لول بكول الله يامحك... بس الحين... الله يكسر كلبك نفس ما سويت فيني

اسئله خاصه بنطاق المنتدى..
يلا جاوبو و ما نحب زعل من الاعضاء

يمكن ما اسطر اسماء لاني... ما احب تتصير حزازات.. لسا ما طالعت الاسئلة .. من الحين وقعوا تعهد ما تزعلون مني يا نواصر

العضو الا تتمنى تشوفه؟ 
ناسات واجد... اختفوا.. اتمنى اشوف اسمهم في المتواجدين حاليا...
العضو اللي تتمنى تتكلم معه ........ شخص غايب.. الله يرجعه بالسلامه
عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل).........مو ليجي بالاول...
عضو تقوله (والله العظيم اشتقنالك)......... انسانة طيوبه مختفية...
عضو تقوله الله يجزاك خير ويعطيك العافيه...شبكة الناصرة... و ... اخ اخر عزيز هو غائب الان
عضو تقوله الله يسهللك .... ناسات في بالي
عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى.... كان موجود بس من زمان كثير ما شفته.. اسمه دمعة قلم<< يمكن لانه دمعة..
عضو اول ماشفته ماكنت تطيقه ويوم عرفته زين حبيته...... سرررررررررررر
عضو طيب على نياته... كانت مناجاة..ز بس الحين يمكن السيد...التوبي
عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند غالب الاعضاء... .. اتوقعه الوالد العزيز اللي مفتقدينه ... الله يرجعك بالسلامة ابو طارق
عضو مثقف..... من الناسات القديمة .. تأبط...شاري الطيب... والحين دمعة على السطور... واللي على طول ... شبكة الناصرة
عضومرح .... وردة محمدية...
عضو تبي تهديه هديه ايش هي الهديه ......... اللي ودي اهديه .. اتوقع بيسره دعوة طيبة.. في ظهر الغيب
عضو تبي تهديه بيت شعر ايش هو بيت الشعر ............... 
تستانس وايد لما تشوف اسم العضو / العضوة ... موجود بالمنتدى؟ نادرا ما اطلع... بس بصراحة.. دمعة طفلة يتيمة.. ودمعة على السطور... التوبي... نبراس..
تحب ان تشارك بالمواضيع اللي يحطها العضو / العضوة ..... ؟ ماكو شخص معين
تثق بالعضو / العضوة ......... وتعتبرهم مثال للسلوك الايجابي ؟ تقريبا الكل... باختلاف البيئات بس الحمد لله الكل.. حبوبين وخلوقين
تحس ان العضو / العضوة ... عدوانيين بسلوكياتهـم ؟ مناجاة الصابرين
تؤيد العضو / العضوة ....... في ردودهـم على المواضيع ؟ ماكو اسم معين
تحتك كثيرا بالعضو / العضوة .......... ؟ هالايام وردة محمدية والتوبي..
يهمني رأي العضو / العضوة ...... فيني؟ الجميع بلا استثناء
العضو / العضوة ........ مصدر ازعاج لي وكثير المشاكل ؟ يمكن نفسي لان ماكو حدا مزعج والحمد لله
كلمة ااخيره توجها لجميع الاعضاء؟
لقد احببت هذا المنتدى منذ ان سجلت فيه لوجودكم ووجود من هم غائبون الان عنه... اتمنى ان يعودوا او يرسلوا ما يمئننا عنهم... واتمنى ان تحافظوا على روحكم الطيبة.. روح الاخوة.. وان لا تقتدوا بمن غابوا وتحذون حذوهم

موفقين جميعا..

وردة... اتمنى اني لم اكون ثقلة عليكم.. باجاباتي... . وتحياتي لك..<< ننتظر جواباتش

----------

